# Some GNU tools required for compile



## Beeblebrox (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm trying to build a "normally linux port" in the native environment. The config check process advises:

```
Build dependency: Please install GNU getopt
Build dependency: Please install GNU fileutils
```
1. I have installed misc/getopt but still getting the above message.
2. The fileutils check is looking for the gcp command. As far as I can tell, cp provides the functionality of gcp. I set in the bash environment $ alias gcp=cp, but it does not solve the issue.
3. Source is downloaded through git. I don't want to build inside the downloaded git folder, and there must be a better solution than copying the folder into /usr/obj. Will setting DESTDIR in environment work for this situation? Not likely AFAIK.

*EDIT:* Q2 is solved by installing sysutils/coreutils


----------

